# 2nd Hand Bicycle



## Question (6 Jul 2005)

Hi
Does anyone know where i could get a good 2nd hand road bike? i've phoned around most of the shops in dublin and it seems no-one has any 2nd hand bikes in, let alone road bikes. 

what do people do with un-used bikes? 
And any shop that had one was selling it for the price i'd get a new cheap bike... €300, but i'm not willing to pay that. 

i'm a 5foot female.. does anyone know a bike shop that could help me? Or what are my chances of getting something half decent for less than €300? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Humpback (6 Jul 2005)

Question said:
			
		

> i've phoned around most of the shops in dublin and it seems no-one has any 2nd hand bikes in, let alone road bikes.


 
All due, apparently, to the fear of ending up dealing in stolen property. Hence bike shops are not keen on touching 2nd hand bikes.

Buy and Sell? [broken link removed]

Ebay.ie? [broken link removed]

Local newspaper classified?


----------



## Question (6 Jul 2005)

I've been looking on buy & sell and nothing suitable - mountain bike isn't suitable as its a triathlon i'm looking to use the bike for. 

Have never used ebay and ambigious about using it... 

thanks for the help though.


----------



## Humpback (6 Jul 2005)

Question said:
			
		

> Have never used ebay and ambigious about using it...


 
Am a regular user of ebay and if you're using paypal and going for sellers that have excellent reviews/comments, you're in good hands.


----------



## Question (6 Jul 2005)

Who sells on ebay ?  ie would they be hot property/fakes ?   
how does the bidding process work?  

how long do they take to arrive?  what if its not suitbable, can i send it back without charge?        i know nothing about bikes, so someone could take real advantage of me..

I know a lot of people swear by it... do you think it might be my only option? Decent road bikes here cost 500 quid plus it seems.. though i could get something for 300 here..   would decent ones be much cheaper on ebay ?

sorry about all the questions!!!!


----------



## Gordanus (6 Jul 2005)

I bought a 2nd hand bike in Commuting Solutions on Rathmines Rd.  Kicked myself after as I Forgot to haggle, and spent nearly as much as on a new one.  Also the shop in Ranelagh sometimes has one or two.  The guy in Ranelagh is great, very very reasonable for repairs, to the "ah you're all right" if it hasn't taken long.


----------



## Gordanus (6 Jul 2005)

Also meant to say, if you can wait, some of the bike hire companies sell them off after the summer season.  There's one out in Belfield (UCD) but can't remember the name.


----------



## BlueSpud (6 Jul 2005)

Question said:
			
		

> Have never used ebay and ambigious about using it...



Look up 'ambiguous' in the dictionary, thesaurus.............

Sorry, but I am an 'Eats Shoots & Leaves' fan.


----------



## Question (7 Jul 2005)

*am·big·u·ous* 
_adj._ 
Open to more than one interpretation: an ambiguous reply.
Doubtful or uncertain: “
and obviously it was meaning number 2 i was implying. 

there should be a thread here for pernickety people like you
*pernickety*

adj : characterized by excessive precision and attention to trivial details;


----------



## Question (7 Jul 2005)

thanks Gordanus for your HELPFUL response. i was in the shop in Rathmines yesterday and they had nothing, phoned UCD & Ranelagh the other day and they didn't have anything suitable in either. 

Ps - i'm doing a triathlon for charity in the summer, so can't wait for the sales! 

Cheers anyways.


----------



## Mellow (7 Jul 2005)

Try Hollingsworth Cycles in Templeogue (4905094).  My dad used to buy second hand bikes for us there - not sure if they still do them.


----------



## mts (7 Jul 2005)

Try Jimmy Staggs in Lucan, a cycling club is run from the shop so he might be able to put you straight. Have had many dealings with him and he is honest. Ph 6283022.


----------



## Seagull (7 Jul 2005)

BlueSpud said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I am an 'Eats Shoots & Leaves' fan.



If you're going to start something like this, make sure you get it right. It's
Eats, Shoots and Leaves.
Note the comma.


----------



## BlueSpud (7 Jul 2005)

According to the koala bear, there is no comma........boom boom


----------



## Thirsty (7 Jul 2005)

Since we are all in a picky mood today 

There's no such thing as a koala bear; there is an animal called a koala that lives in Australia however......


----------



## cambazola (7 Jul 2005)

And anyway, it's a panda.


----------



## z102 (7 Jul 2005)

A  " half decent " bicycle, here : http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/E2E77222-258F-4C56-8D71-8F3A468C926F.htmBut I don't know if you'll get it for less then 300 .It drives on the right side only , so haggle the owner a bit .


----------



## Merlin (8 Jul 2005)

Hi there,

I have  bought about 4 second hand bikes in the past 5 years (they usually last a year before they get stolen). Bought all of them in Fairview. There are two bike shops that sell 2nd hand bikes. I was happy with all of them. Cost between 70 & 90 Euro, had been serviced and if I had a problem with something they fixed it for free.

One shop is called Little sports and the other is on the corner to Malahide Rd near Westwood gym.

Regards
M.


----------



## BlueSpud (11 Jul 2005)

cambazola said:
			
		

> And anyway, it's a panda.


The clean joke is about a panda, the not-so-clean joke is about a koala (bear) and a prostitute.


----------



## BlueSpud (11 Jul 2005)

Kildrought said:
			
		

> Since we are all in a picky mood today
> 
> There's no such thing as a koala bear; there is an animal called a koala that lives in Australia however......



If there is no such thing as a koala bear, then there is no such thing as a koala;  there is an animal called Phascolarctos cinereus that lives in Australia however


----------



## Gordanus (12 Jul 2005)

>I have bought about 4 second hand bikes in the past 5 years (they usually last a year before they get stolen).

I've been cycling all my life and never had a bike stolen...... my last one was a total bargain.  Bought second hand for IR£65 in 1991, sadly died of old age about 2 years ago.   Transport for £5.50 per year or about E7!  You can't beat that.
But I do lock them carefully!  Lock front wheel to frame to immovable object.  Also some of the multistorey carparks have bike racks, which keeps them out of the rain too.
Twice I've had the wheels damaged, presumably by frustrated thieves.


----------



## stir crazy (14 Oct 2007)

not sure where you are located but I heard good reports about a yearly bicycle auction of stolen bikes with no identified owners at Kevin Street Garda Station in Dublin.


----------

